

Turing's rapid Nazi Enigma code-breaking secret revealed - fvbock
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/04/23/turing_papers_released/

======
ColinWright
I don't see that this adds any more than is already in the previous four
submissions of this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3878007>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3866664>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3863134> <\- This has some discussion

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3862973>

